# На чем спать?



## deepgaze (20 Июл 2006)

Здравствуйте!
Волнует такой вопрос, подходят ли надувные матрасы, коих сейчас появилось большое множество как в обычных магазинах, так и на ТВ, для сна на постоянной основе? 

Есть некоторые проблемы с позвоночником и на обычной кровати к утру вся верхняя часть спины скована и "застывает", порой и "хрустеть" все начинает при разминке.

Приобрести полноценный ортопедический матрас нет возможности, как и посетить профессионального костоправа, в связи с удаленностью от цивилизации. А надувной матрас мог бы сгодиться. 

Не вреден ли он для спины и подходит для сна на каждую ночь?
Спасибо.


----------



## Cyxapuk (20 Июл 2006)

Здравствуйте!!!

Мне кажется, что вам нужно спать на том, на чём не будет болеть спина, дело в том, как мне врач рассказал, что от жёсткого у кого болит поясница, может начаться воспаление.

У меня так было, пока я ему не рассказал, у меня сильные боли в пояснице были, я прошёл курс по методу Бобыря, и мне полегчало, и всё же жёсткое очень вредит, с жёсткого трудно вставать.

Он мне сказал, спать, что бы не было дискомфорта спине.

Теперь я сплю на том, на чём мне удобно.
Я не сижу на попе на полу, потому что потом болит поясница, я не лежу на полу и т.д
так что сами смотрите, что делать.


----------



## Helen (20 Июл 2006)

Надувные матрасы не показаны для постоянного использования для сна, желательно спать на полужесткой ровной поверхности, не меняющей плоскости во время движений во сне (как бывает на надувных матрасах). 

Толстый слой латекса, повторяющий изгибы тела, является наиболее благоприятным для постоянного использования во время сна.


----------



## deepgaze (26 Июл 2006)

А разве поверхность не должна принимать форму спины со всеми изгибами? чтобы во время сна мышцы не напрягались, поддерживая провисающие части позвоночника? 

Что же касается толстого слоя латекса - то где сие чудо можно увидеть, опробовать и приобрести?


----------



## Helen (26 Июл 2006)

Вы отчасти правы, должна принимать форму с физиологическими изгибами, но, все же не может быть категоричных рекомендаций, вот например, в молодом возрасте  (или у детей) - сколиоз, так тело и будет приобретать положение с патологическими изгибами, что и приведет к прогрессированию сколиоза. Поэтому в детстве рекомендут более жесткие поверхности для сна, а вот при м/п грыжах в зрелом возрасте - после 1 ночи на жесткой поверхности можно получить обострение.

А слой латекса - любой можно заказать или выбрать в большом профильном маркете, (конечно, дорого), сейчас еще более улучшенная (полностью повторяющая контур тела) поверхность есть (не помню названия).


----------



## deepgaze (26 Июл 2006)

Мда...от $500 до $4000 за матрасик!!! Безумно дорого при офицерском окладе ;(   , к тому же товары данной категории полностью отсутствуют в моем городе (ну очень маленький). 

Тогда такой вопрос, если можно. Понимаю, что по словесному описанию трудно говорить что-либо конкретное, но все же... если не ошибаюсь, то имеется остеохондроз грудного (может и шейного есть, не знаю) отдела позвоночника, причем (не знаю, насколько это взаимосвязано) даже невооруженным взглядом видно, как пара позвонков выпирают в нижней части грудного отдела и по левой части в этом месте при, скажем, долгом сидении или стоянии, мышцы немеют и ощущение мурашек появляется. Видимо, как одно из последствий - s-образный сколиоз (полный букет). Мне 25 лет с половиной. 

Поддается ли коррекции подобное надругательство над позвоночником в этом возрасте? И что можно предпринять самостоятельно? Понимаю, что вопросы такого плана относятся уже к сфере вашей коммерчесской деятельности, но посетить Вашу, либо другую стоящую клинику нет возможности - все очень, очень далеко... а проблемы со спиной уже "напрягают" . 

Обычными упражнениями мышечный корсет тоже укрепить как-то проблематично становиться, так как при более менее серьезной нагрузке "спиной" начинаю эти позвонки ощущать... вот


----------



## deepgaze (26 Июл 2006)

Еще такое уточнение. Если лечь на ровную жесткую поверхность на спину и руки вытянуть по полу паралельно одна другой за голову (не вдоль тела, а как бы "вверх" только лежа, надеюсь понятно объяснил  ), то в этих позвонках ощущается нечто вроде блокировки... в общем, такое же чувство, когда сустав "не на месте", скажем, на пальцах - вроде упирается палец и не хочет отгибаться к наружней стороне ладони, но стоит "похрустеть" и вставить сустав "место", и палец продолжает движение... как-то так


----------



## Helen (27 Июл 2006)

У Вас действительно нет никакой возможности пройти обследование? Может быть, Вы недостаточно осведомлены, и такая возможность есть в Вашем городе?


----------



## deepgaze (27 Июл 2006)

Ну, есть военный госпиталь... но специалисты там - весьма посредственные. Все обследование свелось к снимку позвоночника в одной проекции верхней половины и нижней (2 снимка). Остеохондроз грудного отдела (точнее не помню), что-то с одним позвонком в нижней части поясницы - но это, по словам, "ерунда"... а на вопрос:" доктор, у меня плечо правое ниже левого" последовал ответ, что он ничего не видит, кости вроде нормальные, все нормально, видимо, привычка... интересная привычка  

Сам чувствую, что в том месте, где позвонки не на месте стоят и позвоночник влево-вправо сгибается по-разному (вправо наклон глубже), и мышцы по правой стороне послабее по ощущениям. Если "поиграть" мышцами спины, понапрягать, то плечо "на место" встает, стоит расслабить - опять опускается. 

Так что по месту жительства пройти хорошее обследование нет возможности, а выезжать за пределы проблематично - военная служба предполагает покидание гарнизона только в экстренных случаях - кому Родину защищать?! Скоро отпуск, проездом буду в Москве, можно, конечно, постараться забежать к Вам, но времени более чем на консультацию не хватит


----------



## Helen (27 Июл 2006)

Думаю, что самостоятельно предпринимать какие-либо действия не следует. Вам нужно проконсультироваться с веребрологом и мануальным терапевтом, и кроме необходимого числа сеансов получить рекомендации для дальнейшей реабилитации с помощью упражнений. 

Если есть возможность отсканировать снимки и выложить их на сайт, то специалисты нашего форума смогут интерпретировать и дать совет.


----------



## Cyxapuk (27 Июл 2006)

Мне вас очень жаль ((((
Ведь проблемы со спиной - это очень трудное и продолжительное время, но многие через это проходят.

Вот у меня грыжа 3 мм, можно сказать, в хвостике, стоит застудить - и боли адские, но всё терпимо, мне 20 лет, но я пережил столько, сколько ещё не видели многие мои однолетки, поэтому наберитесь терпения и, главное, ждать и надеяться, как будете в Москве, советую пройдите хотя бы 3 сеанса, мне помогло, хотя я и проходил процедуры не в Москве, но методика одна, я думаю, вам поможет, у них очень оригинальный метод, думаю вы почувствуете облегчение после 1 сеанса.

Что самое интересное, у меня было 4 узла, из-за которых появилась грыжа, и мне сделали коррекцию, сейчас чувствую себя хорошо, хоть не так, как раньше.


----------



## deepgaze (28 Июл 2006)

Да ладно, что жалеть-то... сам виноват 
Надо было меньше телевизор смотреть, лежа на диване...
Пойду ударюсь спиной о дверной косяк, сразу все на место встанет! (шутка)
Снимки и рад бы выложить, да только они в военном университете остались (их на руки не отдают - для отчета нужны об израсходованных материалах, за снимки-то не платят).

Думаю, пока не охладел к этой затее с ремонтом спины, выберусь как-нибудь в Красноярск, томографию сделаю... всего оганизма. Может еще что-нибудь интересное найду


----------



## Helen (28 Июл 2006)

Согласна с Вами, что следует заниматься проблемой, связанной с позвоночником, и что провести исследование (МРТ) нужно.

Однако "всего организма" - неверное суждение пациентов, так как врач рентгенолог только целенаправленно изучает указанную проблему, а вот всего позвоночника - это более доступно, если есть такая возможность. 

Направление на исследование дает врач на основании жалоб и осмотра больного.


----------



## Cyxapuk (28 Июл 2006)

Как вы думаете с грыжой позвоночника в армию берут?

Всегда хотел быть военным, но меня уже пугают, что могу и не взять,
т.к. я всю зиму хожу в больницу с болью в спине.


----------



## Helen (30 Июл 2006)

М\п грыжа входит в перечень заболеваний, при наличии которых молодые люди не подлежат призыву, однако много вариантов могут предложить взамен. Служба в армии и физические нагрузки, которые там имеются, могут значительно ухудшить состояние, поэтому Вам следует получить освобождение.


----------



## Cyxapuk (30 Июл 2006)

Ну, надеюсь, что всё обойдётся, да и в наше время армия - это зря потраченное время, лучше работать, семью на ноги ставить, а не почки отбивать в армии, меня все отговаривают ((((, т.к сейчас немного похолодает и снова начнётся ревматизм ))), хотя мне всего 20 лет.
А как доказать врачам, что у меня грыжа?


----------



## Helen (31 Июл 2006)

Вы должны иметь на военной медицинской комиссии снимки (МРТ) и заключения специалистов (вертебролога, нейрохирурга, невролога).


----------



## Cyxapuk (31 Июл 2006)

Спасибо за совет!!
Но я пока не собираюсь ни в какой военкомат,
мне ещё 3 года в университете учиться. 

Но всё же проверки нам иногда делают

Самое что интересно, когда я пошёл в нашу поликлинику в самый пик болей, были острые боли в тазобедренном суставе, мне сказали врачи, что я просто кошу от армии, после таких диагнозов я не хожу больше в городские поликлиники, потому что там врачи ТУПЫЙ

Один невропатолог не поторопился с выводами, сказал, что бы я сделал ренгтен, но, ничего не увидев подозрительного, он прописал очень сильное обезболевающее, которое, он сказал, делать через день?? Когда я прочёл инструкцию лекарства, там было написано - не больше 2 уколов в неделю.

Короче говоря, он хотел меня отправить туды


----------

